# sexual partner (slang)



## SuperXW

Dear all,
When I say "sexual partner" I specifically means "people who is not your lover or spouse, but you often have sex with each other for fun".
I think each language may have its slang for this kind of people. Could be funny.

In Chinese (PRC), it's called 炮友. (pao4 you3) "cannon friend".
炮: "cannon" is a metaphor of "intercourse".
Similarly, 约炮 "date for cannon" is the verb which actually means "date for sex".


----------



## arielipi

Hebrew
יזיז yaziz (male)
יזיזה yeziza (female)


----------



## Encolpius

Do Americans not call it "fucking buddy"?


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French*, we have
"*un sex friend*" (sounds quite 'trendy' as it's pseudo English)
or
 "*un plan cul*" (very colloquial, vulgar, and doesn't sound as 'positive' as 'sex friend'. Sounds more like a back-up plan, the guy/girl just desperately waiting for your call)


----------



## newg

Or also: un *PCR* (plan cul régulier) if you sleep with him/her on a regular basis


----------



## ancalimon

In Turkish I don't think we have one. But some people use the word "fuck-body".


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek the boyfriend or girlfriend with whom someone is romantically involved, is in colloquial almost slang language *«γκόμενος»* ['gomenos] (masc.), *«γκόμενα»* ['gomena] (fem). Its etymology is unclear; it either derives from:

 1/ the Genoese (Zeneize) _"gomena" _(fem.) which described _the cable, one end of which is attached to the ship's anchor_, 
or from,
2/ the Italian masc. noun _"gommeno"_ < Fr. _"gommeux"_ --> _a type of young, elegant, idle and vain, late 19th- early 20th c. male character_. 

In slang language, the person with whom someone has sex for fun (without commitment), is called *«καβατζογκόμενος»* [kavad͡zo'gomenos] (masc.), *«καβατζογκόμενα»* [kavad͡zo'gomena] (fem.) --> lit. _kept-back-boyfriend/girlfiend_ < compound; slang fem. noun *«καβάτζα»* [ka'vad͡za] (fem.) --> _anything kept back, as for future use_ < Italian fem. noun _"cavezza"_ --> _halter, tether_. 
*«Kαβατζογκόμενος»* [kavad͡zo'gomenos] (masc.), *«καβατζογκόμενα»* [kavad͡zo'gomena] (fem.) is slangy language but I wouldn't consider it vulgar, or with negative connotation.


----------



## Myridon

Encolpius said:


> Do Americans not call it "fucking buddy"?





ancalimon said:


> In Turkish I don't think we have one. But some people use the word "fuck-body".



It's "fuck buddy."


----------



## ESustad

"Fuck buddy," or "FWB" (friend with benefits).


----------



## Rallino

ancalimon said:


> In Turkish I don't think we have one. But some people use the word "fuck-body".



There is the word _*yatak arkadaşı*_ (Bed friend).


----------



## ancalimon

Rallino said:


> There is the word _*yatak arkadaşı*_ (Bed friend).



I have never heard that slang used before. But it makes sense.



Myridon said:


> It's "fuck buddy."



Was a typo.  In Turkish that would be fakbadi.


----------



## Peterdg

In Spanish (at least in Nicaragua; actually, I don't know about Spain): "amigo/a con derechos".


----------



## Frank78

In German we have:

Fickbekanntschaft = fuck acquaintance
Freund(schaft) mit Extras = friend/friendship with extras; could be an invention of translators (friends with benefits) since I only heard it in dubbed American movies


----------



## 810senior

DearPrudence said:


> In *French*, we have
> "*un sex friend*" (sounds quite 'trendy' as it's pseudo English)



Quite similar to Japanese: セフレ(_sefure_, short for _sex friend, sekkusu furendo_セックスフレンド).


----------



## Dymn

A vulgar term for this concept in *Spanish* is _follamigo_ (m), _follamiga_ (f). _Follar_ means 'to fuck'.


----------



## AutumnOwl

_*Swedish:*
Knullkompis/KK_ - fuck buddy


----------



## luitzen

Dutch: neukertje


----------



## ancalimon

Just came to my mind. In Turkish there's the word "manita". It sounds like a foreign loan.


----------



## Rallino

ancalimon said:


> Just came to my mind. In Turkish there's the word "manita". It sounds like a foreign loan.


And the less common "manito" for girls.

"Kızın manitosu varmış."


----------



## Sepia

In German BDSM circles it is your "Spielpartner" (Play-Partner).


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Kabit


----------



## ancalimon

Rallino said:


> And the less common "manito" for girls.
> 
> "Kızın manitosu varmış."



I think it's from Italian.


----------



## merquiades

A more "nice" way:  friend with benefits
Or more "vulgar" way but common:  lay


----------



## bibax

Czech:

nabíječ m. = fuck mate, _lit._ loader (= an attendant who loads guns);
matrace f. = mattress;

_hist._ kuběna f. < konkubína f. (rarely used nowadays);


----------

